# 1912: Steam Ship 'Frederick Snowden' . Family Research



## PhaedraC (Sep 18, 2014)

I am hoping that others on this forum may be able to assist me as I have seen a couple of posts in relation to the above steam ship.
The ship went down off the Aberdeenshire coast on 17 January 1912. My relative John Geddes (27 yrs) was on board as an Able Seaman and his body was never recovered. I have found the Board of Trade report dated 29 May 1912. If anyone has any further details or photographs that they can share it would be appreciated. Many Thanks.


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Shipwrecks of North East Scotland 1444-1990 by David M Ferguson. A short mention on pages 92,93.


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hi Again I forgot to mention The Aberdeen Colliers by Peter Myers, pages 25,26.
Bill


----------

